# pics of moonlights built for my tank



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

me and a friend built these tonight one set for him one for me


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Looks great
I have the same thing LEDs right?

I like them cuz my rhom swims all over the place with them on i think he thinks i cant see him

I just orderd something new off of ebay that im going to "rig up" and i will post pics


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Could you explain how you made these? Possibly for a DIY article?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> Could you explain how you made these? Possibly for a DIY article?


 Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

That looks awesome, I just added it to my list of things to get!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

All I see is a RED X


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

pretty sweet... how bout makin us some for some cash.


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Looks nice. I'm also interested in where to buy the parts.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

for plans for these things i jsut typed diy moonlights in a search engine u can buy the parts off ebay me and a friend will be building some sets of these for sale so if anyones interested pm me and i'll get back at ya with a solid price i used 5 bulbs in my 90 gallon that is 48 inches long adn 24 inches high and i am getting tons of light in the tank


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i've been really interested in moonlights for the past month, i really like the design of yours. gj, looks great.


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

so can you actually explain how you did those lights?????????


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

as soon as i find the website i'll post the link i dont want to try and explain it all theres some technical stuff regarding lites and voltages


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

very sweet man


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

yaya, very sweet lookin job... did u make that hood too?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That is awesome! I want to make some!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

jeepman784 said:


> yaya, very sweet lookin job... did u make that hood too?


 yeah i did the hood caosted me maybe 30 dollars to make in construction grade spruce just had to sort throught the pile for the nicer stuff


----------



## brizco (Apr 29, 2004)

SWeet hey how u make that shizzo if u can just list the epuipment i can work with that home depot is around the corner from my house and im gonna try to make what u did dam man why dont u just sell me that ill pay top $$


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

it looks tight.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

brizco said:


> SWeet hey how u make that shizzo if u can just list the epuipment i can work with that home depot is around the corner from my house and im gonna try to make what u did dam man why dont u just sell me that ill pay top $$


 u asking about tje material needed for the lid ? i dont think home depot sells the parts for the moonlights


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i want to know how to do this too very trippy looking


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I have already built a LED system for my tank...
BUT I run on batteries (not soo good), and I only have red, orange and white.

the system I have works underwater, and the light seems to blurr and diffuse more if it is under water.

I would like to know exaclty what the blue LED is.. like is a special blue, or will any blue do?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam thats a sweet looking lighting project


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

that looks sick dude!


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

P-Power said:


> I have already built a LED system for my tank...
> BUT I run on batteries (not soo good), and I only have red, orange and white.
> 
> the system I have works underwater, and the light seems to blurr and diffuse more if it is under water.
> ...


i'm not gonna pretend i know anything about lighting but

the blue leds were in a specific light range they put off a certain amount of whatever apparently they simulate the natural lighting of the moon and encourage breeding behaviour in fish

my buddy thats in on this project with me did all the research i just got to burn my fingertips soldering


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

That looks awesome, i love it.


----------

